
David Allen’s killer GTD app system brought into practice - pps
https://bertkruisdijk.wordpress.com/2019/07/24/david-allens-killer-gtd-app-system-brought-into-practice/
======
pps
If this submission would somehow end up on front page I would also like to ask
you to share what experiences do you have with GTD, how you implemented it
yourself, what works best for you in regards to managing personal time and
goals. I'm looking for some inspiration.

